# Winding down after work ??????



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

So how do you unwind after work ? I remember the rush of the line , the adrenalin flowing , the big hit of customers , the rushed clean up , and its over but the blood is still flowing mighty strong .
This can be the same for many other professions and I just want to know how you handle your unwinding process . 
I like to play with my dog and read a lot . I also work out with my sons in the martial arts . How about you ??????????????????
P.S. Of course there is always Chef Talk ................


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

This is a loaded question


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I rather relish instant gratification... I clean the house, wash dishes or mow the lawn. Simple, mindless tasks 'rein' me in after a long day. Bread baking is also wonderful therapy. Nothing like tugging, pulling and kneading some great bread dough to work off some extra energy. When the weather permits, I like running around with kids.
Anybody else???


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Unwinding.Being self employed, this is probably the thing I miss most.There isn't any unwind, you never leave.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

When I was a younger cook, I use to use a bottle and many other things to unwind. Truly lived the "work hard-play hard" lifestyle. As I grew older though, I have found more productive ways of unwinding (my body also couldn't take the abuse anymore). Now, I do many things to unwind: from surfing the web, researching my family history to chatting here on cheftalk. If I get out earlier in the day I might go for a walk along the lakefront with my wife or get together with friends for a game night (meaning anything from bowling or mini golf to sitting around playing Trivial Pursuit or Cranium. Though a glass of wine or a beer or two still help me to unwind after a particularly hectic day.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Something I took up while I was working in the kitchen 

Jogging and torturing my boxing sac 
I need 2 hours to calm after work and the older I grow the longer it takes...
Chefboy, I have read that people who owe pets, when they return home they suffer from less stress.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Trivial pursuit, haven't play in ages. What a great game. Ever play the silver screen edition?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I have played most versions, but my favorite is the plain old regular version.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Walk and play with the dogs. Watch Cooking Live. Read. When really stressed, bake.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I jog 3 miles or engage in some real hardcore sex. Either way I feel that I've been around the block!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Especially for Athenaeus - With two 16 year old dogs, 1 six month old puppy, a cat and a ferret, all jumping all over me, demanding food and tattling on each other's antics for the day - who has time to unwind? Then, (yes, then) comes the housework, dinner, some laundry, the husband, and maybe even, usually even company!    Think I need to get another pet?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Pastachef:

I recommend that you get a chimpanzee and teach it to babysit, clean and cook. Give your wife (oops, or husband) a rest.  :bounce:


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

That sounds like a great idea! Especially the babysitting part! The puppy was a hellion today. He is the son my my old dog. The girl dog across the street got out and visited three male dogs,one of which was mine. Of course, since he practically feels like a grandson, I had to keep him. Priscilla is a gorgeous, long haired stray cat, so we took her in. The ferret will be going home to my sons house soon. I was only taking care of her while my son was on tour with his band. I guess I was mostly kidding. I do spoil my pets, but they ARE a lot of work.


----------



## davewarne (Feb 4, 2001)

I unwind with a lot of good friends with interesting conversation on the CHEF TALK CAFE!

love you all

David


----------



## pollyg (Mar 12, 2001)

I like a couple of glasses of red wine or beer. If the boyfriend is up when I get home I like to talk and catch up, If I'm by myself I read and browse chef talk 'till I'm tired.
A couple of nights ago I got home at 11.30pm and marinated a leg of lamb.
Sometimes you do odd things...


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

I used to do tae-bo, but in the morning, not when I got home from work. It's pretty hard to do it with a beagle runt grabbing at your pants when you're doing high kicks. Tae-bo is great to GIVE you energy.

Unwinding, I find I do better if I take a walk outside with my dog or husband, than if I get home and do stuff like clean or just sit in front of the tv. MOre often than not, I end up sitting in front of the tv though. *Sigh*

When I go through really stressful times and it interferes with sleep, I have found journaling helps enormously. That way, your thoughts get out on paper instead of running around in your head. 

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

You walk a beagle? Our oldest louie is three and has just graduated from puppyhood. Our youngest Bella is two and still very much a puppy. We saved both of these dogs from Operation Kindness. Louie was the first dog ever to flunk out of a two week overnight obedience school (mans best friend).800. down the drain. There has been many a evening with me SCREAMING" I WILL TRAIN YOU IF IT KILLS YOU" 
This is totally of the subject Sorry!
PS the puppy decides to hunt at 6 am Sundays. I can't tell her to shut up because the neighbors will know I'm home and not answering their calls. I would never think to walk these nuts.


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Pretty soon here, we are going to move into a house with a yard. (That's the goal). Right now we live in an apartment complex where the dogs are required to be on leash. Our beagle is full-grown at only 14 pounds (!) so he's kind of a little guy. He gets out a lot of energy inside by chasing us around the house and chasing his toys, but it wears him out more to take him outside to chase the wild kittens and geese. He loves it. 

We had to take out other beagle TO a beagle rescue because he was way too out of control. It's like giving away one of your kids, you know? But now the people that have him seem to have calmed him down a bit (like he doesn't bark EVERY morning at 4 AM, just some) which is good. 

Bailey is almost 2, and the only thing I have been able to teach him is to sit, which he also does on his own when he wants something. He also knows the difference between his "buddy" (a stuffed dog), his ball, bone, squeaker, and "chewy." So if I tell him to go get one of those things when he has once again opened the kitchen cupboards or has started to tear apart a sock, it usually helps. 

And, (sorry for you non-dog lovers, I didn't understand it either until I had one of my own), the funniest thing happened yesterday. I was sitting on the floor in front of the couch, with my legs stretched out in front of me, reading the newspaper. Bailey was trying to get my attention, so he leaped across my legs. I laughed at him, told him he was funny, so he ran back around to the same side and did it again. Cracked me up. :bounce: 

We had thought having two beagles would be better than one, but Bailey refused to eat when we brought Dudley home. So I think one is better in this case. He likes being the only child.

~~Shimmer~~


----------

